# error on login



## freyar (Jan 18, 2013)

This may just be related to the server work, but I thought I'd let the powers that be know.  Both times I've logged in today (both through the news page), I get an error after the redirect back to the news page.  Specifically, I get a hover box that says something like "you've logged in since the last time this page loaded" that I need to click through.  If I reload the page, everything goes back to normal (and I'm logged in).  Is this related to page caching on the server?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep! 

Caching creates a lot of niggling things like that, but it keeps us running temporarily.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 19, 2013)

The error message I saw was: 

Your submission could not be processed because you have logged in since the previous page was loaded.<br />
<br />
Please reload the window.


----------



## SkidAce (Jan 20, 2013)

I was getting that one also...but didn't this time.


----------



## jeffh (Jan 20, 2013)

I get the following every time I open the news page:

"Your submission could not be processed because the token has expired.<br />
<br />
Please reload the window."

(Including the broken tags.)


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 20, 2013)

jeffh said:


> I get the following every time I open the news page:
> 
> "Your submission could not be processed because the token has expired.<br />
> <br />
> ...




Yep, getting the same thing.  I have to force refresh each page I've loaded before.  I assume that this will get sorted eventually, or I'll have to clear cache & cookies to reset.


----------

